# Plastic to metal chute



## plasticchutehater (Jan 24, 2016)

I have two craftsman snowblowers, the 9hp ones with yes, plastic chutes. As you can see from my member name, not a fan of plastic chutes. They were designed to break so, you guessed it you would be beholden to the Sears parts department for replacements. I am on a mission to replace my chute assembly from a real snowblower, document my success and share it for the rest of the world to see so we can emancipate ourselves from f-tard engineers that build crappy products. Has anyone taken an assembly from say an ariens and put it on a craftsman? If so, which part numbers did you use?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Sorry to hear about your troubles with plastic chutes, but glad to have you join us, and hope you'll find some helpful information here and then post up what you do to alleviate your plastic chute woes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know about your blower but my Ariens sno tek has a plastic chute, myToro 521 has a plastic chute. I had an MTD blower that I put through the wringer for 17 or 18 years on a gravel driveway and never a problem. Toro has a lifetime warranty on their plastic chutes. JMHO but :idisagree: plastics have really come a very long way.
Have the chutes on your blowers broken or do you just dislike them? 
Pictures would be helpful as well.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

plasticchutehater said:


> I have two craftsman snowblowers, the 9hp ones with yes, plastic chutes. As you can see from my member name, not a fan of plastic chutes. They were designed to break so, you guessed it you would be beholden to the Sears parts department for replacements. I am on a mission to replace my chute assembly from a real snowblower, document my success and share it for the rest of the world to see so we can emancipate ourselves from f-tard engineers that build crappy products. Has anyone taken an assembly from say an ariens and put it on a craftsman? If so, which part numbers did you use?


I agree. Plastic parts (and cables) are designed to Break to nickle and dime you. Your best course of action is to find an Old School Machine, and Upgrade it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> I agree. Plastic parts (and cables) are designed to Break to nickle and dime you. Your best course of action is to find an Old School Machine, and Upgrade it.



That's a bit harsh. Toro offers a lifetime on it's plastic chutes and I've got a Troy (MTD) that's out past the burbs doing 400' of gravel plus a large turnaround area and I've had zero problems with the plastic chute.

That said I agree with you guys that plastic seems cheesy and some are worse than others, I'd rather have metal but plastic gets the job done reliably in most cases.

Very interested in OPs quest to re-fit with metal. Hopefully it will have photos.

(Sorry Micah, didn't see your post as I was consolidating the two threads into one.)


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

One quick question, did your chute break or do you just think that its going to break?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's a bit harsh. Toro offers a lifetime on it's plastic chutes and I've got a Troy (MTD) that's out past the burbs doing 400' of gravel plus a large turnaround area and I've had zero problems with the plastic chute.
> 
> That said I agree with you guys that plastic seems cheesy and some are worse than others, I'd rather have metal but plastic gets the job done reliably in most cases.
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am not a Newbie, Or a "Casual" in Regards to Snowblowers, as I deal with them on a daily basis. My "Harsh" opinions about Plastic Parts and Cables are Based Entirely on My Experiences Dealing with Both. Makes me Sick when I have to Repair this Crap. Each to their Own.


----------

